
Show HN: NanaGram – Text photos and we'll mail 4x6 prints to your grandparents - aacook
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_J0Uxh1eRU
======
aacook
Hi HN — Alex, the guy from the video here. Many people are giving NanaGram as
a gift for the holidays and it warms my heart.

This product is near and dear to me. While NanaGram is in the business of
printed photos, my real goal is to bring people closer to their loved ones. In
the US, 50 years ago most people over the age of 85 lived with their family.
Now it's 1 in 5. The top factor to living a long life isn't exercise, diet, or
avoiding alcohol and tobacco and other drugs. It's the it’s your number of
close relationships and daily interactions with people, both strong bonds and
small interactions throughout your day with people you don't know well.
([https://www.ted.com/talks/susan_pinker_the_secret_to_living_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/susan_pinker_the_secret_to_living_longer_may_be_your_social_life)).

I think the best gift you can give a grandparent for the holidays is your
time. Just before Christmas 3 years ago, I took my late, then 92-year-old
grandfather for a much needed haircut. As we pulled up to a stop light he let
out one of his typical bursts of gratitude:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvTnyHTDmh4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvTnyHTDmh4)

Early customers are reporting that NanaGram is bringing them closer to their
loved ones and having fresh photos makes their visits and phone calls more
fun. If you want to try it, you can go through
[http://nanagram.co/hn](http://nanagram.co/hn) for an extra 10 photos in your
first shipment.

